# Simulation Project



## speedyguy (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

i hv 2 finish a project on simulation and graphics gaming by end of this week....i hv already run out of time so cudnt finish wat i started....

can ne1 plz help me out wit a game and a simulation project..using c/c++

m more in need of simulation....thanx in adv

Enjoy~!


----------



## red_devil (Nov 5, 2008)

you want the codes for a simulation project {about which you haven't given much details either} ??

well, sorry mate. me is a mug in simulation 

and btw, just looked at your siggy.. 

it reads, "*No Pain...No Gain*"


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 5, 2008)

thanx fr makin fun dude....ya i want codes...

simulation cn b lyk water reservoir, flight sim etc

whr some simuation takes place..wit animtn

Enjoy~!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Try something in Matlab-There are many ebooks available for matlab and simulation.......pm me for more info abt books related to matlab only


----------



## red_devil (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ he needs codes and not books/ ideas  !!


@speedyguy

googled and found this page...the codes given aren't for water reservoir simulation or flight simulation... but hope it helps you in someway atleast..

*www.mathtools.net/C_C__/Simulation/index.html


----------



## simulation11 (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow! Good advice. Thank you so much.

simulation rachat credit​


----------



## speedyguy (Apr 28, 2009)

late realisation.... i finished this project 3 semesters ago....

Enjoy~!


----------



## aasisvinayak (Apr 29, 2009)

should try octave and scilab. i use octave for all my works


----------



## ka3nav (Jun 8, 2009)

simulation rachat de credit​
thanks for the tip


----------



## Omega (Jul 3, 2009)

there a specific language for coding a simulation.
for a project in fluid mechanics if we want to show simulation(as a project done by us), are we supposed to use an existing s/w or create our own.


ppt2swf


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 3, 2009)

wow....reopened after so long....

Enjoy~!


----------



## lindapret88 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this useful information. It's great.


taux pret auto


----------

